# Anyone have a .375 Holland & Holland Magnum??



## promac850 (Jan 8, 2011)

Anybody here have a .375 H&H Magnum? I wanna know what you think of it. I want to buy one for chits and giggles, and for hunting big critters.


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't have one but, I shot one a few times. It was a winny model 70. The loads were max, the recoil was not that bad. But, then again growing up using a 12 ga for deer hunting not much will pound you like slugs all day long.
I myself have prefernce to the .284/7mm family. I have a ruger 77 tang saftey in 280 and a rem 700 in 7 SAUM. Shot 7 mausers and rem mags. The AUM is a very good compromise to a magnum round. less kick then the 280 with the mag punch.

I know your squirels and rabbits get big in michigan so if yoru going big. Goto atleast a 458 rem mag if not the 458 lott. As they say go big or go home. You can build either on a 98 mauser action. The guy that owns the 375 H&H loves big guns. Its alway amazing to see his toys.
Bob


----------



## promac850 (Jan 8, 2011)

Madsaw said:


> Don't have one but, I shot one a few times. It was a winny model 70. The loads were max, the recoil was not that bad. But, then again growing up using a 12 ga for deer hunting not much will pound you like slugs all day long.
> I myself have prefernce to the .284/7mm family. I have a ruger 77 tang saftey in 280 and a rem 700 in 7 SAUM. Shot 7 mausers and rem mags. The AUM is a very good compromise to a magnum round. less kick then the 280 with the mag punch.
> 
> I know your squirels and rabbits get big in michigan so if yoru going big. Goto atleast a 458 rem mag if not the 458 lott. As they say go big or go home. You can build either on a 98 mauser action. The guy that owns the 375 H&H loves big guns. Its alway amazing to see his toys.
> Bob


 
Thanks for the input!  Ya, i get some pretty damn big bunny rabbits up here, they're called priuses.


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah come to think of it. I could have used a 375 H&H tonight. Last few minutes of season I saw 5 bucks in one group. 3 was shooters. The smaller of them 3 a buddy educated with a bow back on nov 3. He is still going with a slight limp. But man the big one in that bunch had to be close to 300 on the hoof. Looked more like a mulie rack then a whitetail. My guess he would have been in the 180's BC sorce
Bob


----------



## adam32 (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a Christensen barrel chambered in .375 H&H but never put it on an action...


----------



## promac850 (Jan 9, 2011)

Madsaw said:


> Yeah come to think of it. I could have used a 375 H&H tonight. Last few minutes of season I saw 5 bucks in one group. 3 was shooters. The smaller of them 3 a buddy educated with a bow back on nov 3. He is still going with a slight limp. But man the big one in that bunch had to be close to 300 on the hoof. Looked more like a mulie rack then a whitetail. My guess he would have been in the 180's BC sorce
> Bob


 
Wow, that's one big ass whitetail. We've got one smart old buck that wanders around the apple orchards and stands of woods that my dad saw once while walking the dog. He said that thing was "*HUGE*" as in the biggest damn deer he has ever seen. (it was dark, btw, but not pitch black) He counted at ten definite points, and thinks there were two more on there, so a twelve point. :jawdrop: As far as I know, he's still out there. If he was harvested, it'd be on the front page of our local press.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 9, 2011)

adam32 said:


> I had a Christensen barrel chambered in .375 H&H but never put it on an action...


 
Sold it eh?


----------



## adam32 (Jan 9, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Sold it eh?


 
Yup...bought it for $200 sold it for $600 if I remember right...


----------



## promac850 (Jan 9, 2011)

adam32 said:


> Yup...bought it for $200 sold it for $600 if I remember right...


 
Ooh, good rake in. I wish I could build my own Browning Hi Power, H&K 91, and AR-15. Don't have the funds to do that yet.


----------



## adam32 (Jan 10, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Ooh, good rake in. I wish I could build my own Browning Hi Power, H&K 91, and AR-15. Don't have the funds to do that yet.


 
Buy an AR lower now while you still can!! 

And hey how do you access the "Political" forum? Your thread was moved there and now I can't access it...:help:


----------



## olyman (Jan 14, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Thanks for the input!  Ya, i get some pretty damn big bunny rabbits up here, they're called priuses.


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## olyman (Jan 14, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Wow, that's one big ass whitetail. We've got one smart old buck that wanders around the apple orchards and stands of woods that my dad saw once while walking the dog. He said that thing was "*HUGE*" as in the biggest damn deer he has ever seen. (it was dark, btw, but not pitch black) He counted at ten definite points, and thinks there were two more on there, so a twelve point. :jawdrop: As far as I know, he's still out there. If he was harvested, it'd be on the front page of our local press.


 
and your waiting for??????:rotfl:


----------



## promac850 (Jan 14, 2011)

adam32 said:


> Buy an AR lower now while you still can!!
> 
> And hey how do you access the "Political" forum? Your thread was moved there and now I can't access it...:help:


 
email Darin or AS or something like that to get the password. I pissed some people off in that thread...


----------



## promac850 (Jan 14, 2011)

olyman said:


> and your waiting for??????:rotfl:


 
I don't shoot well enough to make a clean kill. Need to practice more, but pops don't get the guns out enough... busy with work, I'm busy with school, and all that other oop:


----------

